# Datamax Nova 4 thermal label printer or a label printer



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Evening All,

I'm gradually trying to start a coffee roasting business and I've come across a link to someone is selling a "Data max Nova 4 thermal label printer". The idea is that on the degassing bags I can print a label to put on the bags.

I've seen this one for sell and was wondering would it be any good for myself. Looking online and trying to find more information about it. Has anyone any experience of this or recommend a label printer that would print well for bags.

Many thanks

Phil.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi @Dartmoor Coffee Phil

you may want to start with something like a brother thermal printer that accepts DX self adhesive rolls that can be sized / cut on the fly. Have a look at something like QL 700 here (just an example) and you can get generic DX rolls in different widths from Amazon / ebay etc (62mm wide by 30m work well on 250g bag sizes and up).

Have a QL-570 that has performed without for close to 350m of labels of different sizes sometimes producing 40-50 at a time and is probably 3-4 years old now.

Not the worlds most comprehensive software but easy enough to produce text of different sizes of different fonts etc and at approx. £30 at the time, not going to cry if I kill it.

Would think you might want to keep your costs down when starting up, above may help 

John


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

That looks more of a shipping label printer. Have you thought about having the labels printed? You could have a design with a space for handwriting the type of coffee/roast level/grind level/roast date. If you get the design right the handwritten details will look in keeping with it and the finish of a professionally printed label will usually be higher than the finish you can achieve. It looks to be about £150-£200 for 1,000 labels depending on size. At least that way you get a good look and can scale up to printing your own when the demand requires it.

These should give you some ideas:

https://label.co.uk/

https://www.handylabels.co.uk/

https://www.fastlabels.co.uk/


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks. I wasn't too sure what it was for, or given the software could I design labels for what I wanted. It is selling for only £150 so thought wasn't too bad cost-wise.

@johnealey - thanks will take a look at the device.

@Tsangpa - I had thought about this, but I'm guessing my design would be fluid for a while till I'm happy so wasn't sure about getting a load of labels till a solid design.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I've gone the route @Tsangpa suggested. I had a designer put together a template which can be easily edited. I have two options: print a batch of labels for each coffee in advance, or just print blanks and fill them in as needed. I might end up doing a bit of both.

That suggestion from @johnealey might well be what I was looking for regarding shipping, though!


----------

